# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > Fighting Terrorism >  Center for Terrorism Law- Monthly Activity Report-

## فهد

Center for Terrorism LawMonthly Activity ReportDecember 2008

1.  The Center for Terrorism Law continues to prepare for the fourth annual _Terrorism Seminar 2009:  Preparing Law Enforcement for Threats to National Security_.  This seminar will be held at St. Mary’s University School of Law from 9-12 March 2009.  _See_ www.stmarytx.edu/ctl for details.

2.  The Center for Terrorism Law continues to coordinate with the American Embassy Kuwait regarding the development of a university level (for academic credit) course at the American University Kuwait on legal and policy matters related to terrorism.  The tentative date for the Kuwait based event is early 2009.  Dr. Rawda Awwad, a professor at the American University of Kuwait, visited the Center for Terrorism Law on 12-13 December 2008 and met with Center for Terrorism Law research fellows and the Director to develop materials on the legal issues for the course.

3.  The Center for Terrorism Law is coordinating a national symposium to be held 30 April – 1 May 2009 in Houston, Texas, to provide information on how to develop appropriate security methods and procedures to mitigate a business’ potential legal liability in the event of acts of terrorism or crime.  The symposium is entitled:  _Terrorism, Crime & Business: Understanding the Fundamental Legal and Security Liability Issues for American Business_.  _See_ www.stmarytx.edu/ctl for additional details.  The three keynote speakers are United States Congressman Mike McCaul, 10th District, Texas; Executive Director, Port of Houston, Tom Kornegay; and distinguished attorney Martin D. Beirne.  The topics covered include:

·        An overview of the aims and objectives of the global terror threat posed by al-Qaeda-styled terror groups, sub-state terror groups, and “lone wolf” terrorists.  
·        An analysis of the specific threats to American business sectors that are deemed part of the nation’s “critical infrastructure,” i.e. energy, petro-chemical, electric utilities, communication, transportation, health, etc.
·        An understanding of the varied legal issues associated with terrorism and criminal negligence claims against businesses that have suffered a terror attack or serious criminal act in cyberspace or the physical world.
·        A comprehensive review of how to develop appropriate security methods and procedures to mitigate business’ potential legal liability.  

4.  The law review article entitled:  _The Protect America Act of 2007:  A Framework for Improving Intelligence Collection in the War on Terror_, by  Professor Addicott and Congressman Michael McCaul (10th District, Texas) is forthcoming in the Fall 2008 edition of the University of Texas School of Law, The Texas Review of Law and Politics. 

*5.  The law review article entitled:  The Political Question Doctrine and Civil Liability for Contracting Companies on the “Battlefield,” by Professor Addicott is forthcoming in Volume 28 of The Review of Litigation, University of Texas School of Law. * 


6.  The 5th edition of the Center for Terrorism Law’s primary text entitled, Terrorism Law: Materials, Cases, Comments (2009), has been published by Lawyers and Judges Publishing Company.

7.  The Center for Terrorism Law continues to coordinate cyber training initiatives with the Center for Infrastructure Assurance and Security (CIAS) at the University of Texas San Antonio.

8.  Professor Addicott conducted the following media events and public speeches for the month of November:

Media:
1.                 24 December 2008, KTRH AM 740, Houston, TX radio interview (topic: _Use of Internet by Islamic Terror Groups and Homeland Security Concerns_).
2.                 23 December 2008, The Guetzloe Report, WAMT AM 1190, Orlando, FL radio interview (topic_:  Conviction of Five Islamic Terrorists in Fort Dix Terror Plot)._
3.                 16 December 2008, The Guetzloe Report, WAMT AM 1190, Orlando, FL radio interview (topic_: Guantanamo Bay and the Future of Iraq)._
4.                 9 December 2008, The Washington Times, newspaper article, page A1 (topic: _9/11 Suspects Offer to Confess at Trials_).  The article can be read in its entirety at: http://washingtontimes.com/news/2008/dec/09/911-suspects-offer-to-confess-at-gitmo-trials/.
5.                 4 December 2008, Alex Jones Show, KLBJ AM 590, Austin, TX radio interview (topic: _Expansion of the Executive Branch under President Obama_).
6.                 4 December 2008, WTAM AM 1100, Cleveland, OH radio interview (topic: _Mumbai Terror Attacks and Implications for U.S. Security_).
7.                 3 December 2008, KHVH AM 1110, Honolulu, HI radio interview (topic: _Mumbai Attacks and the War on Terror_).
8.                 3 December 2008, WSYR AM 570, Syracuse, NY radio interview (topic: _The Looming Terror Threat Posed by WMD and Recommendations of the U.S. Commission on the Prevention of Weapons of Mass Destruction Proliferation and Terrorism_).
9.                 3 December 2008, KFAB AM 1110, Omaha, NE radio interview (topic_: Biological Agents as a Weapon of Mass Destruction and the Need to Address the Islamic Terror Threat and Lone Wolf Terrorism_).
10.             3 December 2008, WGST AM 640, Atlanta, GA radio interview (topic: _The Continuing War on Terror and the Possible Use of WMD Against the U.S._).
11.             3 December 2008, WIOD AM 610, Miami, FL radio interview (topic: _Why the Obama Administration Must Follow the Findings of the U.S. Commission on the Prevention of Weapons of Mass Destruction Proliferation and Terrorism_).
12.             3 December 2008, KTRH AM 740, Houston, TX radio interview (topic: _Lone Wolf Terrorism vs. Al Qa’eda-Styled Terrorism as Threats for Terror Attacks in America by 2013_).
13.             3 December 2008, WFLA AM 540, Tampa, FL radio interview (topic_: How Likely is a Nuclear or Biological Attack on the U.S._).
14.             3 December 2008, WJNO AM 1290, West Palm Beach, FL radio interview (topic: _How to Best Address the Findings of the U.S. Commission on the Prevention of Weapons of Mass Destruction Proliferation and Terrorism_).
15.             3 December 2008, KPNW AM 1120, Eugene, OR radio interview (topic: _The Future of U.S. Security Initiatives in the War on Terror_). 
16.             3 December 2008, KNST AM 790, Tucson, AZ radio interview (topic: _President Obama’s Challenge to Deal with Terror Attacks on the U.S._). 
17.             3 December 2008, KOGO AM 600, San Diego, CA radio interview (topic:  _Findings of the U.S. Commission on the Prevention of Weapons of Mass Destruction Proliferation and Terrorism_).
18.             3 December 2008, WDUN AM 550, Gainesville, GA radio interview (topic: _Emerging Terror Threats Facing the U.S. and What Needs to be Done_).
19.             3 December 2008, WHLO AM 640, Akron, OH radio interview (topic: _Probability of Bioterrorism Attack on U.S. Soil by 2013_).
20.             2 December 2008, WOAI AM 1200, San Antonio, TX radio interview (topic: _The Implications of the Mumbai, India Attacks by Muslim Extremists from Pakistan_).

Speeches:


1.                 16 December 2008, Addicott spoke on Terrorism and the Law at Uniformed Services University of the Health Sciences’ Weapons of Mass Destruction Course, Bethesda, MD.
2.                 12 December 2008, Addicott served as the keynote speaker and provided opening remarks on Legal Issues Associated with Chemical Threats at the Texas Chemical Threat Response Annual Meeting, Bandera, TX. 
3.                 8 December 2008, Addicott spoke on Response to Bioterrorism and the Legal Ramifications at the NATO sponsored, Advanced Research Workshop: Medical Response to Terror Threats, Jerusalem, Israel.
4.                 2 December 2008, Addicott spoke on Obama Administration’s Approach to the War on Terror at the Kendall County Republican Club, Boerne, TX.



Jeffrey F. AddicottDistinguished Professor of Law &Director, Center for Terrorism Law

----------

